
Battery pioneer John Goodenough unveils surprising new solid-state breakthrough - Osiris30
https://www.axios.com/battery-pioneer-1528047409-d0515380-1881-4e96-891f-3763eaa84666.html
======
kup0
Another battery "breakthrough" that will likely either crumble under the
weight of scrutiny, or be too expensive to mass produce, or by some other
factor not come to market.

I'm pretty jaded when it comes to battery "breakthrough" announcements these
days. They crop up quite often and nothing of substance ever seems to follow.

